# ImageReady: GIF optimiert speichern (richtig)



## Sebigf (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mit PS und IR ein animiertes Banner gemacht. Soweit so gut, es kommt gut rüber und wirkt gut.


Nur wenn ich es optimiert speichern möchte, wird die Qualität extrem schlecht, meiner Meinung nach. Die Verläufe werden krisellig und pixelig.

Reduzierung: Selektiv
Farben: 256
Web-Ausrichtung: 0%


Kann mir jemand sagen, ob und wie ich die Qualität erhöhen kann ?

Danke


----------



## der_Jan (31. Mai 2006)

Naja, bei Gif gibbts meist zu wenig Farben, deswegen wirds so komisch. Vielleicht kannst du irgendwo dithering oder so anmachen, dann wirds vielleicht besser.
Aber bei Verläufen eigentlich generel: JPG oder png.


----------



## Sebigf (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo 

Ja, das ist mir auch bekannt. Nur warum sind solche Banner hier so gut in der Aulösung:

http://www.konsoletuner.de/Board/banner/banner_04.gif
http://www.j0ne.de/forum/links/template/gametopx.gif
http://www.gamefront.net/ad-flan1.gif

?


----------



## Alexander Groß (31. Mai 2006)

Na ja das letzte Banner hat ja auch keine gute Auflösung.

Alex


----------



## Sebigf (31. Mai 2006)

Ist das nicht egal ? ^^

Wenn die anderen eine gute Auflösung haben, dann ist es doch egal wie "gut" das jetzt ist, im Gegensatz zu den anderen.

Damals konnte ich die auch immer besser speichern, als im Moment. Irgendwie habe ich die Qualität runter gedreht...


----------



## Alexander Groß (31. Mai 2006)

Zeig doch mal. Ein Bild sagt mehr...

Alex


----------



## der_Jan (2. Juni 2006)

Es gibt irgendeinen Trick, um gif Bildern mehr Farben zu ermöglichen.
Ich hab da mal was drüber gelesen, aber ich weiß nimmer wos war.
ausserdem scheint das keine Ideallösung zu sein^^

Vielleicht findest du unter Google was dazu.

@Sebigf:
Hehe, schöner Benutzerrang^^. Gefällt mir.


----------



## helaukoenig (2. Juni 2006)

Ich Unwissender möchte behaupten: mehr als 256 Farben gehen in ein gif nicht rein, schon aus technischen Gründen.
Vielleicht sollte du mal die Einstellungen in der Palette Optimieren durchtesten, dort die Farbanzahl höher stellen und die Dithermethoden miteinander vergleichen.


----------



## der_Jan (2. Juni 2006)

Unwissenheit ist eine Tugend!

Und doch sage ich dir: Es ist möglich, so erfuhr ich es. 
ich sagte nicht das es einfach ist, ich sagte nicht das es Photoshop kann, aber es geht.

Also, ich hab irgendwo ein Diskussion drüber mitgelesen. Ich werd heute mittag mal Google o.Ä. fragen.


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. Juni 2006)

Und sehet was der helaukönig geschrieben hat.. es gibt einen der sich Dither nennt.
Wird es dieser Dither sein der uns den Weg wird weisen können?



Alex


----------



## Sebigf (7. Juni 2006)

Mmh...

Naja, ich hatte bisher leider eher wenig Zeit das ganze noch einmal zu testen. Aber ich teste es ASAP. Gehen tut es auf jeden Fall. Nur die Frage ist überhaupt, warum es vorher immer ging und jetzt auf einmal so ein Problem darstellt.

GIF nervt generell sehr, wie ich finde...


----------

